
Uber halts self-driving cars after first pedestrian fatality - oblib
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/uber-autonomous-car-crash-arizona-tempe/#ftag=CADf328eec
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917)

1400+ points

